# Chinese Drywall



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

How does one know what is in one's home?

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9ER5CV00.htm

We really need to start boycotting anything and everything coming from China. :furious:

I called my local Menards store and they assured me the wallboard they sell is not imported.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

cut a piece out and look at the back of the board. it says CHINA on the back.

I was talking with a friend the other day who does mortgage loans and he said the the lending companys are requiring that the drywall be cut out and checked on any homes built during the period that chinese drywall was sold prior to loaning monies on a home!!


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

not EVERYTHING can be built and bought from china just to save a dollar.

naive penny pinching consumers and contractors deserve every bit of this..


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Lowe's class action law suit gift card came today.
About a year ago i was reading about it and i sent in one receipt with right date.
I had to go to lowes to see how much i was thinking 50 bucks.
It was 250 i was wondering around ,what to buy.
I will have to go back.:yes:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

jmr said:


> not EVERYTHING can be built and bought from china just to save a dollar.
> 
> naive penny pinching consumers and contractors deserve every bit of this..


I'm not trying to sound political but our gov. thru the EPA and other regulatory agencies have run almost all manufacturing out of this country. I agree buy american, now go try to find something made in america, challenge? start with power tools. If I'm not mistaken (possible) P/C was the last and now they are gone. Went to get something for the dog the other day it was Hartz and old american co. that's been in business for years and years, at the bottom of the box in fine print it said "Made in China". Sorry didn't mean to go off.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have heard that in China it is forbidden to export any raw materials from their country and only finished products can be exported, very smart of them. Too bad Canada doesn't follow this rule. Instead we close our mills and manufacturing plants and buy back our own material when it is finished.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I have heard that in China it is forbidden to export any raw materials from their country and only finished products can be exported, very smart of them. Too bad Canada doesn't follow this rule. Instead we close our mills and manufacturing plants and buy back our own material when it is finished.


 

In the US, our politicians do not look out for the nation, they work in the interests of the wealthy "global" corporations. Sounds like Canada does things much the same way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> In the US, our politicians do not look out for the nation, they work in the interests of the wealthy "global" corporations. Sounds like Canada does things much the same way.


 If your not in the club....Your screwed!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Had a funny little experience eating out a local Chinese "buffet style" restaurant today.

We get the fortune cookies and on the back.....get this: 

Made in Brooklyn, NY :laughing:


----------

